# potencia de un BA5406



## menduco (May 9, 2008)

Hola alguien sabria decirme que potencia obtengo a las salidas de un integrado ba5406 es de un equipo croow, vi el data del integrado pero la verdad q no entendi nada

http://www.quasarelectronics.com/kit-files/datasheets/BA5406.pdf


desde ya gracias


----------



## Dano (May 9, 2008)

5W x2 a 3 Ohm de carga y alimentado a 12V
2.8W x2 a 3 Ohm de carga y alimentado a 9v

Saludos


----------



## menduco (May 9, 2008)

gracias, imagine que podria ser asi, pero me parecia poca potencia para el equipo

saludos


----------

